# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  New species of orchid from Cameron Highland

## kuching

Orchid.....there are too many many species in Malaysia. I'm not surprised someone found the new species.

Someone found a new species(or new record of that genus?) in Cameron Highland, recently. The News:

http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp...097&sec=nation

----------

